# Limestone rock or Sandstone Rock ?



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Dear Experts,

Please let me know if the below picture is a limestone or sandstone and are they safe for tropheus.


















Regards
 :-?


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Doesn't look like sandstone to me, but can't say 100% it's limestone. As long as the rocks weren't exposed to any chemicals, then as long as you clean them pretty good they should be fine. I have used various different rocks found outside in NJ and never ran into a problem.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

cool thanks


----------

